# Hello from Centrail Illinois



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure you'll find a ton of great info on this site. If I can ever be of help, I'm in Bloomington IL, so just say hey!

Jim


----------



## ViperTec shootr (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT, where at in central illinois are you located?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* cherrybomb19. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## cherrybomb19 (Jul 22, 2008)

selectarchery said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm sure you'll find a ton of great info on this site. If I can ever be of help, I'm in Bloomington IL, so just say hey!
> 
> Jim


A fellow Twin Cities resident!!! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT! * :darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## mud_duck (Jul 21, 2008)

welcome to the site


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

